# Can Boesemani rainbow fish go in a female sorority?



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

My sis has two of these rainbows in a 125 litre tank and wants a betta sosrority. Can they go together?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is such a beautiful species...very active and do best in schools....and if you have both sexes you will get better color display...they can be a bit aggressive at times, but with female Bettas they should be able to hold their own and move fast enough.....best in planted tanks...tall plants in the back and sides so you still have plenty of swimming space for them...they can get fairly big....4+ inches and deep body....cooler water temp no higher than 79F...since this is a 125L or about 33gal...you could keep maybe 4/5...2/3 females and 2 males for best color display in the top mid level and maybe 5/6 female Bettas-heavy planted making 50% weekly with vacuum provided that you have good filtration and this would be pushing the bioload....the biggest problem I see.....would be feeding......these guys are pretty fast movers and it may be hard for the Bettas to get enough to eat...hope you post some pics........


----------

